# Carlisle breakdown oars and fire pan for sale



## rswebb (Aug 27, 2013)

I would be interested in the fire pan I have family in cache valley do you ever head that area? What size of the fire pans do you have?


----------



## rswebb (Aug 27, 2013)

rswebb said:


> I would be interested in the fire pan I have family in cache valley do you ever head that area? What size of the fire pans do you have?


If that does not work my brother will be in Idaho next week what town do you live in?


----------



## IDZens (Jan 26, 2021)

PM sent on the firepan.


----------



## lyhfamily (May 13, 2009)

rswebb said:


> If that does not work my brother will be in Idaho next week what town do you live in?


Idaho Falls


----------



## lyhfamily (May 13, 2009)

Fire pan is sold
thanks community for finding a home for it!

still have 3 breakdown oars (not 4).


----------



## lyhfamily (May 13, 2009)

Oars are also sold.
thanks fellow Buzzards!


----------

